# Climate control light



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Figured it out. It was a user error on my part. If the climate system is off (by pressing the corresponding button a second time), then it also turns the climate dial lights off as well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Shawn855 said:


> The little LED light on both my climate control dials decided to burn out. It happened randomly on both of the dials so I'm thinking there is a fuse involved in this matter? Especially since it's a 2016 and only has 20k kms. I looked at the fuse panel diagram and couldn't find the associated fuse for these little dials (assuming it is in fact a fuse causing this). No other light is burned out except for these two. See the screenshot on the exact lights that burned out:
> View attachment 242882
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


That sounds like a great topic for 'Have any "Stupid" questions?'


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> That sounds like a great topic for 'Have any "Stupid" questions?'


lol yea for sure. Although in my defense, My last 4 new cars didn't have the ability to turn off the climate control like the cruze does.


----------



## Rancid (Sep 16, 2017)

Shawn855 said:


> lol yea for sure. Although in my defense, My last 4 new cars didn't have the ability to turn off the climate control like the cruze does.


My first new car and didn't know you could select the same one again to turn it off either, gonna try it when i leave work today LOL


----------



## Rancid (Sep 16, 2017)

must be a 2016 thing, as my 2015 does not turn off with a double tap, if i have it on defrost and tap defrost again, it will switch back to whatever i was using previously before defrost but does not shut off like yours.


----------

